# My Quirky But Very Interesting CD Collection



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My CD collection is not your average one. It's not that big, and there are lots of great works I don't have.not because I don't love them , but because I heard these masterpieces zillions of times and there's so much intriguing stuff available that no one is very likely to ever hear love. 
I do have some standard repertoire, though.
But i've also got : symphonies by Franz Berwald, Hugo Alfven, Johan Svendsen, 
Hans Pfitzner, Erich Wolfgang Korngold, Albert Roussel, Nikolai Myaskovsky, Arnold Bax, Arthir Honegger,
Bohuslav Martinu, the only ones by Smetana and Respighi, Khatchaturian, Vasily Kallinikov,Franz Schmidt,
Mily Balakirev, Zdenek Fibich, Stefan Wolpe, Carl Maria von Weber , an early one by Richard Strauss, ones by Havergal Brian and Arthir Bliss (the "color symphony"), Hindemith,Rimsky-Korsakov, Sergei Liapunov,Michael Tippett,Giya Kancheli,Anton Rubinstein,
Carlos Chavez, Gheorghe Enescu, Alexander Glazunov, Reinhold Gliere (the two early ones and the Ilya Murometz), John Alden Carpenter, George Rochberg, Ned Rorem,
Paul Creston, Walter Piston, Karopl Szymanowski ,Christopher Rouse, Max Bruchetc.
Other orchestral and choral works: Dvorak's Slavonic Rhapsodies(not to be confused with the familiar Slavonic dances), tone poems the Golden Spinning Wheel,the Wood Dove, Miidday Witch and the Watersprite, Smetana's "Macbeth and the Witches", Wallenstein's Camp, Richard 111, Dvorak's Hussite overture, Martinu's oboe concerto,. The Legend of Joseph ballet by Richared Strauss, Nielsen's complete incidental music to the play Aladdin, Prokofiev's Cantata on the 20th anniversary of the Russian revolution , Vaughan Williams "Job", Szymanowski's "Harnasie" ballet ,
Myaskovsky's cello concerto, the cantata "The Storm by Vitezslav Novak,the Bruch
oratiorio "Song of the Bell", Michael Tippett's oratorio "The Mask of Time, plus his piano concerto,
"The Spectre's Bride oratorio by Dvorak, The ballet "The Demon:" by Hindemith,
The Danube by Janacek (finished by others), his tone poems "The Fiddler's Child",
and Blanik, etc.
Chamber: Nielsen's string quartets, several by Myaskovsky, assorted chamber works by Martinu, Berwald's "Great" septet, Louis Spohr's octet, Enescu's nonet.etc

Operas : Richard Strauss : Intermezzo. The Love of Danae, Freidenstag,(day of freedom), The Egyptian Helen, Smetana, The Kiss, The Devil's Wall, Libuse )(Li-boo-sheh), Dvorak: The Devil and Kate, Armida, Gluck, Armide, Alfredo Catalani,La Wally,
Eugene D'Albert, Tiefland (lowland), Ernst Krenek Jonny Spielt Auf (Jonny strikes up).
Heinrich Marscher ,The Vampire., Albert Roussel Padmavati, Nielsen, Saul and David,
Walter Braunfels ,The Birds, Pavel Haas, The Charlatan, Franz Schreker Der Ferne Klang(the distant sound), Franz Schmidt ,Notre Dame, Enescu ,Oedipe (Oedipus),
Peter Cornelius ,The Barber of Bagdad, Busoni, Doktor Faust and Arlecchino,
Rossini (Il Signor Brischino , Riccardo Zandonai ,Francesca Da Rimini,
Tchaikovsky, Mazeppa, Rimsky-Korsakov ,The legend opf the Invisible City of Kitezh,
Kashchei the immortal, Sadko, The Maid of Pskov, Prokofiev, The Fiery Angel, 
Semyon Kotko, The Gambler, Tippett, The Ice Break, Zemlinsky ,A Florentine Tragedy,
Handel, Rccaredo Primo. Anton Rubinstein, The Demon.
And there a lot more of interest. Nobody could ever accuse me of having an uninteresting CD collection !


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.
But er... what are you trying to say?

Best,
Willem


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Clearly there's only one purpose this thread serves:

give me some.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Clearly there's only one purpose this thread serves:
> 
> give me some.


But who is giving how much of what and to whom?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Give me some attention?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

A great collection, superhorn! ‘Cos internet can expend anyone’s horizon these days almost indefinitely…


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

About 3 years ago I had a quirky CD collection, but then I decided I wanted to hear the "great recordings" and know all the most famous works. Most of the recordings I've got since then are, in a friend's sarcastic phrase, "the titans of early stereo."


----------

